# No funciona impresora Epson XP-201

## dark_sasuke

Hola, bueno pues, hasta ahora he hecho funcionar todo lo que he intentado  :Very Happy: . Pero a la hora de hacer funcionar la impresora, pues no funciono  :Razz: . Instale el driver que da epson para la impresora en su pagina, a traves de un rpm, de esta manera rpm -Uvh --nodeps /ubicacion/del/archivo. Y funciono, en la interfaz web del cups, me reconocio la impresora, el driver funciono y todo normal, pero a la hora de imprimir la pagina de prueba el cups me dice lo siguiente: parado "Filter failed" y ya he buscado un poco por google, por ejemplo encontre la wiki de ArchLinux el siguiente comando, chmod 0666 /dev/bus/usb/<número del bus>/<número del dispositivo>, pero aun asi no funciono, asi que me he quedado sin ideas. Cabe resaltar que segui la documentacion de Gentoo para instalar una impresora USB. 

Este es el log:

http://pastebin.com/N6aUxkZv

Gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## esteban_conde

No puedo ayudarte mucho pues desde que puse la impresora usb no he vuelto a configurarla y no tomé apuntes, si recuerdo que tuve que compilar usblp.ko aparte de los drivers específicos de canon en mi caso.

Por otro lado en una debian creo que lo hice con gutenprint.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Me paso algo similar con mi impresora Epson, por fortuna encontré un ebuild que facilitó las cosas, quizás tengas suerte encontrando uno:

http://gpo.zugaina.org/Search?search=epson

https://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=epson&list_id=2060096

De todas maneras, el error esta cuando compilaste el filtro, me parece que en estos foros hay hilos con problemas similares al compilar los el driver, buscalos algunos tienen soluciones.

----------

## dark_sasuke

Bueno pues agrege el usblp al kernel y pues nada, no funciona, lo raro es que si detecta la impresora, y todo, de hecho el scanner si logre hacerlo funcionar. Y ebuild al menos para el mio no encuentro :C

----------

## esteban_conde

emerge -s gutenprint si no lo tienes instalado instalalo es el heredero de gimprint y con los nuevos kernels parece que es necesario.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Y cual es el driver que usa tu impresora? Igual y viendo el README algo se puede sugerir, lista los pasos aquí y tal vez veamos en que estas fallando.

La otra, no se que DE uses pero recuerdo que el asistente de impresión de gnome tenía la tremenda facultad de detectar e instalar drivers de impresora de forma automática, puedes tratar eso también.

----------

## dark_sasuke

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> emerge -s gutenprint si no lo tienes instalado instalalo es el heredero de gimprint y con los nuevos kernels parece que es necesario.

 

Ya estaba de antes y nada   :Sad: 

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> Y cual es el driver que usa tu impresora? Igual y viendo el README algo se puede sugerir, lista los pasos aquí y tal vez veamos en que estas fallando.
> 
> La otra, no se que DE uses pero recuerdo que el asistente de impresión de gnome tenía la tremenda facultad de detectar e instalar drivers de impresora de forma automática, puedes tratar eso también.

 

Usa estos drivers de Aqui

Pues hice todo lo que esta en el howto de gentoo sobre impresoras locales usb. Instale el cups, arranque el servicio y añadi por default el demonio, fui al gui por navegador del cups (localhost:631), agrege la impresora, escogi el driver (que habia descargado anteriormente de la pagina de epson e instalado con rpm -Uvh --nodeps, que es el comando que esta en la wiki de gentoo para los rpm). Y la impresora añadio de manera normal, pero a la hora de imprimir da el error nombrado en el primer post. 

Como pasaba eso, hice eix cups, haber que cosas habia para instalar y vi cups-filters asi que tambien lo instale. Y por ahora creo que no he hecho mucho mas, ah, tambien he instalado todo lo relacionado con foomatic y tampoco  :Sad: 

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué tienes en 

```
ls -l /usr/lib64/cups/filter/
```

 ?

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Propongo que descargues epson-inkjet-printer-201204w-1.0.0-1lsb3.2.src.rpm y compiles a mano el filtro.

----------

## dark_sasuke

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> ¿Qué tienes en 
> 
> ```
> ls -l /usr/lib64/cups/filter/
> ```
> ...

 

ls: cannot access /usr/lib64/cups/filter/: No such file or directory

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> Propongo que descargues epson-inkjet-printer-201204w-1.0.0-1lsb3.2.src.rpm y compiles a mano el filtro.

 

No se como compilarlo a mano, al darle ./configure, me pide que haga ./configure --prefix=/PATH y luego al hacer make da error.

```
Darky epson-inkjet-printer-filter-1.0.0 # make

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/home/darky/Descargas/Driver impresora/epson-inkjet-printer-201204w-1.0.0-1lsb3.2.src/epson-inkjet-printer-filter-1.0.0'

Making all in src

make[2]: Entering directory `/home/darky/Descargas/Driver impresora/epson-inkjet-printer-201204w-1.0.0-1lsb3.2.src/epson-inkjet-printer-filter-1.0.0/src'

Making all in memory

make[3]: Entering directory `/home/darky/Descargas/Driver impresora/epson-inkjet-printer-201204w-1.0.0-1lsb3.2.src/epson-inkjet-printer-filter-1.0.0/src/memory'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/darky/Descargas/Driver impresora/epson-inkjet-printer-201204w-1.0.0-1lsb3.2.src/epson-inkjet-printer-filter-1.0.0/src/memory'

Making all in raster

make[3]: Entering directory `/home/darky/Descargas/Driver impresora/epson-inkjet-printer-201204w-1.0.0-1lsb3.2.src/epson-inkjet-printer-filter-1.0.0/src/raster'

Making all in blendSource

make[4]: Entering directory `/home/darky/Descargas/Driver impresora/epson-inkjet-printer-201204w-1.0.0-1lsb3.2.src/epson-inkjet-printer-filter-1.0.0/src/raster/blendSource'

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link gcc -fsigned-char -O2   -o libblendSource.la  blend-watermark.lo blend-watermark-wbf-reader.lo blend-source.lo ../../memory/libmemory.la  -ldl 

rm -fr  .libs/libblendSource.lax

rm -fr .libs/libblendSource.lax

mkdir .libs/libblendSource.lax

rm -fr .libs/libblendSource.lax/libmemory.a

mkdir .libs/libblendSource.lax/libmemory.a

(cd .libs/libblendSource.lax/libmemory.a && ar x /home/darky/Descargas/Driver impresora/epson-inkjet-printer-201204w-1.0.0-1lsb3.2.src/epson-inkjet-printer-filter-1.0.0/src/raster/blendSource/../../memory/.libs/libmemory.a)

ar: /home/darky/Descargas/Driver: No such file or directory

make[4]: *** [libblendSource.la] Error 9

make[4]: Leaving directory `/home/darky/Descargas/Driver impresora/epson-inkjet-printer-201204w-1.0.0-1lsb3.2.src/epson-inkjet-printer-filter-1.0.0/src/raster/blendSource'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/darky/Descargas/Driver impresora/epson-inkjet-printer-201204w-1.0.0-1lsb3.2.src/epson-inkjet-printer-filter-1.0.0/src/raster'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/darky/Descargas/Driver impresora/epson-inkjet-printer-201204w-1.0.0-1lsb3.2.src/epson-inkjet-printer-filter-1.0.0/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/darky/Descargas/Driver impresora/epson-inkjet-printer-201204w-1.0.0-1lsb3.2.src/epson-inkjet-printer-filter-1.0.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

No es bueno que acostumbres a realizar compilaciones e instalaciones fuera de portage, ya que este, no tendrá constancia de los paquetes que tu mismo has compilado y en un futuro puedes tener muchos problemas. Para las cosas que no se encuentran en portage tal cual, existen los ebuils.

Sobre el tema de la impresión, pega aqui la salida de: emerge -pv cups.

Un saludo.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> No se como compilarlo a mano, al darle ./configure, me pide que haga ./configure --prefix=/PATH y luego al hacer make da error. 

 

Seguramente tengas dentro algun archivo README o parecido, no obstante en muchas ocasiones los drivers se instalan en un directorio local, prueba a ver como resulta ./configure --prefix=/usr/local si no existe ese directorio crealo luego si algo hubiera salido mal se pueden eliminar los archivos que se instalen alĺi.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

emerge net-print/epson-inkjet-printer-escpr

----------

